# drop a way rest



## Acts 4:12 (Jul 4, 2007)

Is there any advantages to shooting a drop away rest for indoor tournaments


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

i am not a pro by any means,i have over the years made it a point to ask top shooter`s this very question at tournaments.most say no ,i still like a drop away for hunting but since talking to alot of top shooter`s i no longer use one indoors.mantience is a big issue with them ,some claim they are to mechanical and they do have a point compared to a simple tongue rest.good luck with your decision.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

My friend and competitor Steve Boylan uses a drop away and he is consistantly at the top or near it.I think the percent is about 65 to 70 % blade and 25 to 30% drop away in senior pro div.I myself like the blade.But I do have a drop away on my Carbon Matrix hunting bow.
Don Ward


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

I have found the Hoyt Tec fall-away on my Hoyt bows to be absolutely reliable. They are dedicated to the riser so they will not slip up or down and the prongs hold the arrow in the middle on the most nervous draw, even in the wind. Properly serve in the umbilical cord and there will not be any issues with the timing of the fall being affected and you won`t be stabbing yourself in the hand or fingers with a worn blade turned razor sharp!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

deadx said:


> I have found the Hoyt Tec fall-away on my Hoyt bows to be absolutely reliable. They are dedicated to the riser so they will not slip up or down and the prongs hold the arrow in the middle on the most nervous draw, even in the wind. Properly serve in the umbilical cord and there will not be any issues with the timing of the fall being affected and you won`t be stabbing yourself in the hand or fingers with a worn blade turned razor sharp!


Yep, and for those that think that it is absolutely, positively mandatory to have total vane clearance to shoot even average scores, then a properly set up fallaway is the way to go.
The type of rest Steve mentions is very reliable, and designed to fit the bow's design. There is zero chance of that arrow rest mounting moving. What Steve says about the umbilical cord being tied in properly and set up properly is critical. A lot of people tie in the cord too short and distort the cable by the time they hit full draw position. This affects cam synch and gives you a nocking point "flutter" problem as well as other accuracy and consistency robbing problems.
For those of us that have, due to physical problems, drawing back issues with a lizard tongue blade, the fall-away functions of the Arrow rest style Steve mentions, and those similar are a "god-send".
Just like everything else, if you are "ProActive" in setting them up and maintaining the, you will be just fine.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## xmanjeff (Jan 28, 2003)

a huge advantage i find in a droppaway is that the arrow never falls off the rest when my knees are a knocking in the many shootoffs i have been in


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

xmanjeff said:


> a huge advantage i find in a droppaway is that the arrow never falls off the rest when my knees are a knocking in the many shootoffs i have been in


That is probably the biggest plus to a drop away rest. It takes time to gain confidence with them but they are the ideal rest for for shooting a compound bow IMHO.


----------



## bowtecchip (Mar 26, 2010)

If you want problems get a drop away


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

bowtecchip said:


> If you want problems get a drop away


What problems specifically are you referring too?


----------



## ColinGreene (Jan 3, 2011)

I like them both, i think you should shoot what you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

ColinGreene said:


> I like them both, i think you should shoot what you feel most comfortable with.


Agreed. Comfort is the biggest factor in picking equipment. If it feels right and you feel like you can trust it, it is the right equipment for your bow.


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

Mestang99 said:


> Agreed. Comfort is the biggest factor in picking equipment. If it feels right and you feel like you can trust it, it is the right equipment for your bow.


Also being confident in your equipment goes a very long way aswell. Atleast for me it does. A good combination is different for each and every person, and I like hearing from everyone about thier setups and routines etc. You can learn something from everyone, be it good or bad lol.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

bowtecchip said:


> If you want problems get a drop away


Please elaborate. Thanks.


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

FoggDogg said:


> Please elaborate. Thanks.


I have been shooting a Hoyt Ultra rest for the last month and the only issue I have seen is I occasionally get a stray and I feel like I can't blame my form, but it is hard to blame the rest that has shot well for the other 100 arrows during that practice round. The lizard tounge or blade rest does not move, so it removes the rest as a possibilty in that case.


----------



## seafaris (Jul 29, 2012)

Would the G5 expert pro be a good choice for both indoor 5spot (fat arrows), and field/target (skinny arrows) outdoor archery.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

seafaris said:


> Would the G5 expert pro be a good choice for both indoor 5spot (fat arrows), and field/target (skinny arrows) outdoor archery.


I think the Trophy Taker original arm is far better choice. 
DB


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

so why if a solid rest is better inside did so many go to the drop a way ? I hate to say this but I have on all the bows a WB rests, I tried several of the drop a ways brands and got no higher scores inside or outside. I just shot a 30 3d target over last weekend and had a 298 score with the wb and a 2007 bowtect commander.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

sweet old bill said:


> so why if a solid rest is better inside did so many go to the drop a way ? I hate to say this but I have on all the bows a WB rests, I tried several of the drop a ways brands and got no higher scores inside or outside. I just shot a 30 3d target over last weekend and had a 298 score with the wb and a 2007 bowtect commander.


 Whisker bisquits are not for tournament play. Never will be. 

Have yet to see a major tournament won with one in pro class. Doubt it ever happens.
DB


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> Whisker bisquits are not for tournament play. Never will be.
> 
> Have yet to see a major tournament won with one in pro class. Doubt it ever happens.
> DB


I bet jack0707 could beat ya with a biscuit. Pretty sure he shot a 300 round and won a bet with it. 


🎯


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

I have seen pros use a excuse that they bent there blade walking to the range,I seen it it Florida .i have shot both cant tell either way


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

nhns4 said:


> I bet jack0707 could beat ya with a biscuit. Pretty sure he shot a 300 round and won a bet with it.
> 
> 
> &#55356;&#57263;


You wont find a pro archer using a whisker bisquit. Jack starts beating Kevin Koch up there on regular basis with his WB. He may make a believer out of me.

Right now it seems it wouldnt be hard to beat me. Struggling. But it certianly not my rest.

DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

nhns4 said:


> I bet jack0707 could beat ya with a biscuit. Pretty sure he shot a 300 round and won a bet with it.
> 
> 
> &#55356;&#57263;


We could certianly make that bet on 3d round.

Glad it works for him. He should go win indoor nationals.
DB


----------

